

Why We Really Should Ban Autonomous Weapons: A Response - nitin_flanker
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/artificial-intelligence/why-we-really-should-ban-autonomous-weapons

======
nitin_flanker
" Moreover, a treaty certainly does not apply to defensive anti-robot weapons,
even if they operate in autonomous mode."

That means if a robot is programmed for its defense only then there shouldnt
be any treaty for its mass production. Now the question is what if the Robot
goes offensive once it fears that he has been under attack. What if after
coming under attack it starts behaving like an offensive robot that has been
banned under the treaty?

